
Primal Rage: a conversation with Carmack, and a look at id's latest - kazuya
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/11/post-8.ars/
======
rdmlx
I've been following Carmack since Wolf3D. It's always a pleasure to see what
he's doing next.

~~~
wriq
Same here. His .plan updates were always very opinionated and interesting. I'm
happy he is now somewhat active on twitter (@ID_AA_Carmack).

------
Supermighty
It doesn't bode well for Android when John Carmack is concerned with support
issues for the platform.

------
sudont
Interesting that he's warming to the console model that iOS derived from PS
and Xbox.

It sounds like there's a space for something like Steamworks to exist on
Android--this is one area where fragmentation isn't just a vacant slur.

